# 1965 Stingray Super Deluxe with rust been sitting in a barn for years.



## rweaver (Jan 24, 2015)

Any help on the super deluxe would be appreciated.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 25, 2015)

Looks all there except the rear reflector.The tires are shot,the rear anyway.It has the Bendix BlueBand 2 Speed Overdrive rear hub.Needs a good cleaning.Its certainly worth the time to clean it up,its very collectible.


----------



## GenuineRides (Jan 25, 2015)

Great bike with all the right stuff, the two speed is a plus.  Too bad the seat is sun burned (very valuable in good condition).  Check out the serial number on the rear left dropout, should be later 1964 (one letter followed by a 4) or 1965 (starting with two letters).  Most chrome should come back, except maybe bars, yoke and spring, and rear S-2 rim might be difficult.  It does have the highloop seat strut used only about one year.  I have a '64 and '66 and would be interested if it comes up for sale.


----------



## Dave K (Jan 25, 2015)

Great and really hard to find bike.  Should clean up super.  Please post pictures when you get it cleaned up.


----------



## rweaver (Feb 22, 2015)

*Cleaned up pretty good.Trying to keep it as orginal as i can.*

I did place a decal on the chair guard and lost some paint on it. Using a seat from a 1967 until I find a 65 one also waiting to find a slik tire. Not bad for only paying 100.00 for it.


----------



## sfhschwinn (Feb 23, 2015)

excellent job. Your bike should have a whitewall knobby tire for the back and a whitewall on the front. Bicyclebones on ebay has reproduction westwind whitewalls for the front. As for the back, reproductions are no longer made so buy a Duro whitewall knobby 20 x 2.125 I have one on my 66 deluxe and they are identical design to the original Schwinn ones.


----------



## vastingray (Feb 23, 2015)

sfhschwinn said:


> excellent job. Your bike should have a whitewall knobby tire for the back and a whitewall on the front. Bicyclebones on ebay has reproduction westwind whitewalls for the front. As for the back, reproductions are no longer made so buy a Duro whitewall knobby 20 x 2.125 I have one on my 66 deluxe and they are identical design to the original Schwinn ones.



Not necessarily the super deluxe was also available as a j-36 with black walls and yellow oval rear slik


----------

